# Service costs for A. Lange & Söhne



## pamdon

Hi all. I'm flirting with the idea of getting a used Lange. I posted here also about how wearable a gold watch is but my other question relates to service costs. The models I'd be interested in would be a Saxonia an 1815 or a Lange 1. Nothing more complicated than a date, so no chronographs or Tourbillions to deal with.

What have people found with regards servicing and the costs? Are they sent back to Glashutte or done here in the UK?


----------



## Thadeust

When I had my ALS serviced I dropped it off at a boutique here in the US and they took care of it. Cost was comparable to what they advertise on their website:









Overhaul and Repair


A regular overhaul by our service watchmakers ensures that your Lange watch functions as perfectly as on the first day over the long term.




www.alange-soehne.com


----------



## CFR

pamdon said:


> Hi all. I'm flirting with the idea of getting a used Lange. I posted here also about how wearable a gold watch is but my other question relates to service costs. The models I'd be interested in would be a Saxonia an 1815 or a Lange 1. Nothing more complicated than a date, so no chronographs or Tourbillions to deal with.
> 
> What have people found with regards servicing and the costs? Are they sent back to Glashutte or done here in the UK?


I'm not sure if Lange has an authorized watchmaker in the UK, but you can call your nearest boutique to inquire. Langes are pretty robust, so you shouldn't need to get it serviced very often. You'll likely get a good decade out of it.


----------



## GrouchoM

CFR said:


> I'm not sure if Lange has an authorized watchmaker in the UK, but you can call your nearest boutique to inquire. Langes are pretty robust, so you shouldn't need to get it serviced very often. You'll likely get a good decade out of it.


Even if worn nearly 24/7?

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Thadeust

I wear mine almost daily. No issues yet. ALS is very sturdy vs. other luxury brands. Don’t underestimate that 3/4 plate!


----------



## CFR

GrouchoM said:


> Even if worn nearly 24/7?


Good question. If it's the only watch you wear and you're wearing it 24/7, you might not get a decade out of it, but I'd think you'd get a good 7 years or so. My only firsthand data point for a Lange that got that much use was one that I got for my dad. The watch was first sold in 1997. I bought it preowned in 2003 (it had never been serviced) and my dad wore it just about every day for the next 9 years. I had it serviced once in 2005 and again in 2018 (can't recall why I got it serviced). So that was a 13-year service interval, with 9 years (2 pre-service and 7 post-service) of nearly daily use, and I think it had gotten some good use before I bought it preowned from the looks of it.


----------



## mlcor

Service interval (or indeed whether to service at all if a watch continues to run well) is one of the most hotly debated issues for watch lovers. Last time I checked, the "don't service unless something's wrong" team and the "service at regular intervals" team were tied in the bottom of the ninth inning.


----------



## CFR

mlcor said:


> Service interval (or indeed whether to service at all if a watch continues to run well) is one of the most hotly debated issues for watch lovers. Last time I checked, the "don't service unless something's wrong" team and the "service at regular intervals" team were tied in the bottom of the ninth inning.


Yes, the classic debate, which I completely understand for a vintage watch, where parts may be unavailable, but not with a watch like a modern-day Lange. Why send it in before something breaks? I can't think of a single advantage to doing that. On the other hand, every time you get it serviced, you run the risk of theft in transit (something I'm very familiar with), dust or a blemish on the dial or movement, you're without the watch for many months, and you've spend money unnecessarily (because it'd cost the same to fix if you wait for something to break).


----------



## ScDevon

CFR said:


> Yes, the classic debate, which I completely understand for a vintage watch, where parts may be unavailable, but not with a watch like a modern-day Lange. Why send it in before something breaks? I can't think of a single advantage to doing that.


Right, and it says on A.L.&S's website that a movement overhaul includes "replace ALL defective parts" (even worn-out parts). For some high end brands like Patek Philippe, there really is no such thing as obsolete movement parts. I think they state that they will make (most) parts even if your movement is very old. They aren't going to make you an entire vintage movement from scratch, but if a few obsolete parts are preventing your movement from running correctly, they most likely will make the parts necessary.

A company like A.L.&S has the ability to keep your watch going almost forever regardless of service intervals.


----------



## watchnerdlol

CFR said:


> On the other hand, every time you get it serviced, you run the risk of theft in transit (something I'm very familiar with)


how does the theft usually occur? the delivery guy informing his accomplice that he is delivering a luxury watch and also the location of the watch in the delivery process? if not how does the thief know which package contains a luxury watch?


----------



## greentimgreen

CFR said:


> I'm not sure if Lange has an authorized watchmaker in the UK, but you can call your nearest boutique to inquire. Langes are pretty robust, so you shouldn't need to get it serviced very often. You'll likely get a good decade out of it.


We do! He is based in Wempe, New Bond Street !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CFR

watchnerdlol said:


> how does the theft usually occur? the delivery guy informing his accomplice that he is delivering a luxury watch and also the location of the watch in the delivery process? if not how does the thief know which package contains a luxury watch?


The thefts that I'm personally familiar with all involved employees who worked for UPS and USPS. Contents/value would be known to anyone with access to the Customs paperwork, for shipments going overseas. No accomplice needed.


----------



## watchnerdlol

were the employees from UPS and USPS caught in the end? in that case its better to personally take delivery by flying to the country where the watch is located lol. but when it comes to sending for and receiving from repairs the transportation is gonna cost a bomb...


----------



## CFR

watchnerdlol said:


> were the employees from UPS and USPS caught in the end? in that case its better to personally take delivery by flying to the country where the watch is located lol. but when it comes to sending for and receiving from repairs the transportation is gonna cost a bomb...


In the case of the USPS theft, no, never caught for this particular crime. In the case of UPS (which happened across the country from the USPS theft), it got complicated. The UPS employee was never caught at the time. UPS and the authorities had narrowed down their suspect list to 5 employees but couldn't figure out for sure which one did it. However, I found out the employee's name on my own, a decade after the theft, but the statute of limitations had expired at that point. He was already serving time in prison on unrelated charges and predictably denied any knowledge of this when questioned for the second time (10 years after he was questioned about this theft the first time).

If the watch is easily replaceable, then you'd just insure it for the replacement cost and you'd be all set. But if the watch is a limited edition, then the replacement cost is far less important than ensuring safe transit, in which case a service like Brinks might make sense (which can seem like overkill). And yes, hand-carrying is definitely safest! In fact, that's why these thefts happened: The watches were supposed to be hand-carried to their destinations, but the individuals who were supposed to do that canceled their trips and decided to ship them instead.


----------



## watchnerdlol

CFR said:


> If the watch is easily replaceable, then you'd just insure it for the replacement cost and you'd be all set. But if the watch is a limited edition, then the replacement cost is far less important than ensuring safe transit, in which case a service like Brinks might make sense (which can seem like overkill). And yes, hand-carrying is definitely safest! In fact, that's why these thefts happened: The watches were supposed to be hand-carried to their destinations, but the individuals who were supposed to do that canceled their trips and decided to ship them instead.


even if a watch is easily replaceable in monetary terms but not in sentimental value terms, wouldn't that mean if one sends it for servicing, he/she has to personally deliver the watch to the service center (assuming its in overseas), stay in a hotel for the duration of the service and finally personally collecting the watch after the service? or am i thinking too much lol

doesnt brinks also faces the same risks (ie their employees are just as likely as the UPS employee to steal the watch)?


----------



## CFR

watchnerdlol said:


> even if a watch is easily replaceable in monetary terms but not in sentimental value terms, wouldn't that mean if one sends it for servicing, he/she has to personally deliver the watch to the service center (assuming its in overseas), stay in a hotel for the duration of the service and finally personally collecting the watch after the service? or am i thinking too much lol


Yes, you're thinking too much lol  You'd have to stay in a hotel for 2-5 months, and for that price you might as well just buy a new watch.



watchnerdlol said:


> doesnt brinks also faces the same risks (ie their employees are just as likely as the UPS employee to steal the watch)?


Brinks is more secure (and more expensive) than UPS and the other usual delivery services.


----------



## watchnerdlol

CFR said:


> Yes, you're thinking too much lol  You'd have to stay in a hotel for 2-5 months, and for that price you might as well just buy a new watch.


in that case how do u send watches like lange for servicing? do u send it to the AD and they will bear shipping insurance costs?



CFR said:


> Brinks is more secure (and more expensive) than UPS and the other usual delivery services.


but they still require manpower like UPS etc to transport the goods. how does being more expensive solve this problem? unless they pay higher wages but then again stealing a $1m rolex earns them a multiple of their salary lol. furthermore, the following service doesnt solve the potential problem of employees stealing lol
"Transportation by armored trucks and trailers, secure air and sea freight, air charters (fixed wing & helicopters), and armed messengers."

sorry if i am asking annoying questions but im too poor to afford a rolex submariner let alone affording luxury level shipping services so i have 0 idea of how the rich deal with such stuff


----------



## mlcor

watchnerdlol said:


> in that case how do u send watches like lange for servicing? do u send it to the AD and they will bear shipping insurance costs?
> 
> but they still require manpower like UPS etc to transport the goods. how does being more expensive solve this problem? unless they pay higher wages but then again stealing a $1m rolex earns them a multiple of their salary lol. furthermore, the following service doesnt solve the potential problem of employees stealing lol
> "Transportation by armored trucks and trailers, secure air and sea freight, air charters (fixed wing & helicopters), and armed messengers."
> 
> sorry if i am asking annoying questions but im too poor to afford a rolex submariner let alone affording luxury level shipping services so i have 0 idea of how the rich deal with such stuff


I think the rich probably deal with it by not worrying about it, since they're rich. 

For the rest of us, many folks will have a relationship with an authorized dealer, and will simply drop the watch off with them. The dealer will then take care of (and responsibility for) getting the watch to its destination and back. At least that's how it's worked for me.


----------



## CFR

watchnerdlol said:


> in that case how do u send watches like lange for servicing? do u send it to the AD and they will bear shipping insurance costs?
> 
> but they still require manpower like UPS etc to transport the goods. how does being more expensive solve this problem? unless they pay higher wages but then again stealing a $1m rolex earns them a multiple of their salary lol. furthermore, the following service doesnt solve the potential problem of employees stealing lol
> "Transportation by armored trucks and trailers, secure air and sea freight, air charters (fixed wing & helicopters), and armed messengers."
> 
> sorry if i am asking annoying questions but im too poor to afford a rolex submariner let alone affording luxury level shipping services so i have 0 idea of how the rich deal with such stuff


It's totally fine. Yes, many people just send it through an AD (or any jewelry/watch retailer who does high-value shipping).


----------



## jrexece

watchnerdlol said:


> but they still require manpower like UPS etc to transport the goods. how does being more expensive solve this problem? unless they pay higher wages but then again stealing a $1m rolex earns them a multiple of their salary lol. furthermore, the following service doesnt solve the potential problem of employees stealing lol
> "Transportation by armored trucks and trailers, secure air and sea freight, air charters (fixed wing & helicopters), and armed messengers."
> 
> sorry if i am asking annoying questions but im too poor to afford a rolex submariner let alone affording luxury level shipping services so i have 0 idea of how the rich deal with such stuff


Anyone who handles assets at Brinks is most likely bonded and has extensive background checks. UPS handlers get...well hired. A company like Brinks gets far more reputational value out of not loosing something than UPS does so they are incentivized to assure they are hiring people who would not steal something regardless of its relative ratio of their salary.

Think of all of the bank tellers in the world, most employees at luxury watch boutiques, the Rolls-Royce sales associate...they handle assets many times their salaries every day and don't steal them.


----------



## GrouchoM

jrexece said:


> Anyone who handles assets at Brinks is most likely bonded and has extensive background checks. UPS handlers get...well hired. A company like Brinks gets far more reputational value out of not loosing something than UPS does so they are incentivized to assure they are hiring people who would not steal something regardless of its relative ratio of their salary.
> 
> Think of MOST of the bank tellers in the world, most employees at luxury watch boutiques, the Rolls-Royce sales associate...they handle assets many times their salaries every day and don't steal them.


I changed one word....

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## jrexece

GrouchoM said:


> I changed one word....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Haha, good edit....


----------



## immerschnell

GrouchoM said:


> Even if worn nearly 24/7?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


I wear my 1815 u/d daily. Can not believe there is any issue unless one is careless about where your limbs are.


----------

